# Hey J'Bo!



## Lorraine (Jul 27, 2002)

or other female Canadian peeps...

Here's an event in Vancouver you might be interested in.  You may already know about it, but here's the info anyway...

The FemSport Valkyrie Fest 2002 Sports Model Quest


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 27, 2002)

I was invited to that, not going though, lol.

Thanks for posting it Lorraine!


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

Lorraine, you`re a couple of days late for J


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Lorraine, you`re a couple of days late for J



Huh?  Where'd she go?


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

She decided to leave IM...and I think ALL bb boards


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

And Kuso what did you do to her that she decided to leave us?????????????


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

Well.....I told her lina, and Les were getting jealous, so she`d have to find another cybersex partner


----------



## Dero (Jul 27, 2002)

Right!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

Jealous??


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Man you cud just of shut you mouth and have three for the bang


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

Well, I could of....but I was thinking of my budds..........thought I`d give one of you guy`s a chance


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh Kuso you so kind with us lonely guys sense you the only ladies man around here???


----------



## kuso (Jul 27, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH.....  ...............


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> She decided to leave IM...and I think ALL bb boards



Are you serious?  I've missed apparently missed a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 27, 2002)

LMAO Where you actually Kuso enough to believe what I said


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Lorraine,

Read my signature or her 11 month to mega muscle....

I am truly saddened..... of her departure


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> 
> 
> Are you serious?  I've missed apparently missed a lot the past few weeks.



Actually Lorraine...we all missed something!

She was here chating one minute....and typing her good bye post the next  

Anyway.....she says she won`t be back.......but I have a suspicion she will, though maybe under a different handle


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, this news makes me very


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

Lorraine.....your not the only one


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Ummn... Kuso, don't count your cookies on that one.  However, she may visit the forum but won't sign in.  But, that's just my intuition.


----------



## kuso (Jul 28, 2002)

david, I know you have been emailing with her.....same here, and I get the feeling she will ..............and I hope she does, even if I don`t know who she is with a new handle.


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

Actually Kuso, I emailed her my final word out of respect with her decision.  And, I'm leaving it at that.  Life has it's many unparallels, twist and questions that remain, unanswered.  

Life goes on, memories remain.................  I know I am facing a decision in my life and that it includes Atlanta and those physically in front of me.  As you can see my new signature........


----------



## lina (Jul 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well.....I told her lina, and Les were getting jealous, so she`d have to find another cybersex partner



Kuso, stop blaiming us!!!! 

Les and I have NUTtin' to do with her departure!! As a matter of fact we have been keeping our slave Dero very busy with our demands and we'd love her to come back and join us!


----------



## david (Jul 28, 2002)

What?  Who wants to be my slave?  Just kidding, BunBunz!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2002)

I m back.
Heeehee.


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

Stop moving!!!!!
Stay on one thread JBo!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2002)

ok i am here
speedy arent i


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

No kidding!!!
So how are things?
What's new???
HOW ARE YOU???????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2002)

I will start a thread in the diary section and we can chat there k.


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

k


----------



## kuso (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I m back.
> Heeehee.




And may I be the first to say....IT`S ABOUT FUCKING TIME


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I will start a thread in the diary section and we can chat there k.




Hi J'Bo!  

I'm so glad you are here!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2002)

Kuso you are such a brat...people do have other things to do other than play on the puter you know.lol.


----------



## kuso (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Kuso you are such a brat...people do have other things to do other than play on the puter you know.lol.



Really?? Why is this the first I`m hearing of this??

Good to have you round anyway


----------

